# Unidentified Ship At Singapore



## MauriceJ (Mar 12, 2009)

Any suggestions please for the name of the vessel on the attached photograph, taken at Singapore on 15th May 1982 ?


----------



## ianian (Mar 30, 2009)

MauriceJ said:


> Any suggestions please for the name of the vessel on the attached photograph, taken at Singapore on 15th May 1982 ?


Looks to be chinese with those colours


----------



## jeraylin (Feb 2, 2008)

possibly ocean tramping of HKG as the chinese markings are missing on the funnel


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Russian built 'Dnepr'type KAPITAN PETKO VOIVODA class Bulgarian (6-off)


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

jeraylin said:


> possibly ocean tramping of HKG as the chinese markings are missing on the funnel


No. Ocean Tramping painted all their funnels buff with a thin black top, like a Bank Line funnel gone wrong.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Gotze Delchev ?


----------



## MauriceJ (Mar 12, 2009)

Many thanks to all who kindly replied. The information is very helpful and magnifying the original photograph shows that she is indeed flying the Bulgarian flag. Thus she seems to be one of the following :
KAPITAN PETKO VOIVODA
GOTZE DELCHEV
CHRISTO BOTEV
IVAN ZAGUBANSKI
VASSIL LEVSKI (sometimes referred to as VASIL LEVSKI)
LUBEN KARAVELOV
Can anyone kindly eliminate any of these please ? I don't expect any reader to have "LLoyd's Shipping Index" or other data showing their locations on 15th May 1982 to clarify which one was at Singapore, but any further guidance would be appreciated. Thanks again,
MauriceJ.


----------

